
Goodbye, Prima Books (2018) - tosh
https://www.wired.com/story/rip-prima-books-strategy-guides/
======
tosh
via Carmack
([https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/1238892794497970176](https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/1238892794497970176))

